# Predator Patrol 10mm style



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 27, 2018)

Approx 30 yards and facing me when I shot. Bullet went in and came out the exit that you can see in the pic, doesnt look like it expanded much but got the job done


----------



## Wide Earp (Dec 27, 2018)

nice shot, not judging but I dont shoot the cats to me they are just too beautiful, unless they causing a problem, but a dang nasty yote, coons and possums (which poo on my porch) all listed as targets of opportunity


----------



## Rabun (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice cat!  Are getting it mounted?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 28, 2018)

not getting it mounted, deer heads are one thing..convincing the wife to let me mount an entire cat might be a tough sell lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 28, 2018)

G40 took care of bidness !!!!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 11, 2019)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> not getting it mounted, deer heads are one thing..convincing the wife to let me mount an entire cat might be a tough sell lol


My wife doesn't particularly like my Bobcat mount, but I had it before her so........


----------



## kinross (Jan 16, 2019)

What red dot are you running. I just picked up a G 40 and my eyes arnt as good as they used to be.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jan 17, 2019)

Vortex venom 3 MOA


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 31, 2019)

Bowyer29 said:


> My wife doesn't particularly like my Bobcat mount, but I had it before her so........



I shot a nice sized bobcat this past December. I did not give my Wife much choice in the matter of getting it mounted. 
I’m going to have him mounted in this pose. Congratulations on the cat Jamie.


----------

